# https://www.antiqueradiomuseum.org/



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Early evening Thursday January 23 I ran across this site:

https://www.antiqueradiomuseum.org/

Quote

Jim's Antique Radio Museum
Real radios glow in the dark and are warm to cuddle up next to!

Unquote

I explored this site until nearly midnight. Among many other things I found is this:

20200123-Queen_Mary_radio_room.jpg

Attached:

Jims-1.jpg (113.6 KB) 
Jims-2.jpg (126.8 KB) 
Jims-3.jpg (128.6 KB) 
20200123-Queen_Mary_radio_room.jpg (125.2 KB)

Greg Hayden


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

The pic is not of the actual GBTT radio room, rather some of the old gear moved to a new area. I believe that the actual radio room is now a passenger cabin..


----------

